# Watch Photography On A Shoestring...



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

Grabbed a cheap camera from kc on the sales forum - Â£41 delivered, some ebay macro lenses - Â£15 delivered.

Took a quick handheld snap, no lighting, default auto settings in macro mode with the cheap lenses:










I bet with a tripod, some decent lighting/diffusion, a quick play with the settings, this will take some superb budget pics!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

DaWoodster said:


> Grabbed a cheap camera from kc on the sales forum - Â£41 delivered, some ebay macro lenses - Â£15 delivered.
> 
> Took a quick handheld snap, no lighting, default auto settings in macro mode with the cheap lenses:
> 
> ...


...but with that beautiful Strela wouldn't any shot look good 

Seriously: I look forward to the results if this is the 'starter for ten'.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks good mate...! I'm still experimenting with mine. ( Helps to read the instructions once in a while...







)


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

My first ever camera. Very capable! Look forward to more shots.


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice shot, and a great looking watch too.

Never used macro lenses, but given your results I will have to buy some


----------



## DaWoodster (Sep 23, 2009)

On a tripod this time, default "auto" settings, macro mode without a macro lense...










Need to work out how to avoid reflections now.

(think I should find a duster too!)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I love my Fuji ... great cams. have fun discovering its strengths..


----------

